# FS: Nursery Pro Pond Retail Tank (66"x44"x31.5") TOTE ONLY



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I used this tote last year to do an aquaponics experiment and raised some small koi in it while growing some vegetables.

I've since built a 1200 gallon pond to scale up the project and so I'm looking to sell this tote.

Very heavy duty and insulated as well, so it can be kept out over the winter without issue. 
The main holding chamber is around 160 gallons, but overall water volume if filled up is closer to 250 gallons.

All you need is a pump and some bio media and the unit will run like a large biocube. 

AGAIN, this is for the TOTE ONLY. The picture is from their advertising materials that I found online. No pump or filter media is included.

RETAILS FOR $2500.00 USD.

This is very heavy. Will need a couple people and a truck to move.

Will let it go for $300. Pick up only.

PM for more info.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

This is really convenient and for a water tote it actually looks quite nice. Good luck!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Lots of interest but no firm offers yet. 


Bump for a high quality tote setup!


----------

